# Capture transparent C# WPF window



## Deffan (Oct 5, 2017)

I saw some other post on this issue, but there were no clear answers to what the actual solution was (if any).

The main problem seems to be when I set this attribute: *AllowsTransparency="True"
At this point, OBS will just render the entire window black.*

In the picture I have set transparency to true, and opacity to 50%

I have tried several different variations and combinations of settings, but nothing works as expected.

(I am running the newest version of Windows 10)


----------



## Jim (Oct 6, 2017)

There is no solution -- this is just a limitation of window capture.  You have to either use display capture or (if it works) game capture.


----------



## Daafies (May 17, 2020)

Is this still the case? I’m need a similar solution


----------

